# Lago Maggiore - alles rund um den See.



## ebroglio (22. Juni 2009)

Guten Morgen,

da ich in 2 Wochen an den Lago Maggiore fahre wollte ich mal fragen, was es da an Singletrails und Freeridetracks gibt. Vor dem hochfahren scheue ich mich nicht.

Such schon seit längerem umher, jedoch find ich einfach nichts zum Lago Maggiore, außer: Häng dich an die Locals oder Transalp Sachen.


Wäre klasse wenn jemand paar Tipps geben könnte.

Der Standort wo ich wohnen werde ist noch nicht sicher, wird aber noch nachgeliefert sobald ich mehr weiß.
Ich bleib für eine Woche dort und möchte das Angebot Fahrradtechnisch auf jeden Fall nutzen.

mfg Felix


----------



## powderJO (22. Juni 2009)

hier im forum gibt es schon einige tipps - suchfunktion. ansonsten kann ich zum kauf der swiss-singletrailmaps raten - da sind ziemlich viele touren drin und beschrieben. zwei touren gibt es als beschreibung inkl. gps-daten auch in unserem blog (signatur)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiniTurbine (23. Juni 2009)

Sehr gut...hab die gleiche Frage.....

Deine Tipps, powder sind super, ich suche allerdings eher etwas für den südlichen Teil des Lago - nicht nur im Schweizer Gebiet..... Da ist es natürlich flacher als bei den Alpenausläufern, aber ein paar nette Strecken in der Nähe von Angera oder auch auf der anderen Seite sollte es doch geben, oder?....Wenn jemand was reizvolles dort kennt, nur zu! Bin über sie Suchfunktion nicht so richtig fündig geworden 

Turbine


----------



## powderJO (23. Juni 2009)

der italienische teil des lago maggiore den ich kenne (um cannobio bzw. luino) ist im vergleich zum schweizer teil eher unerschlossen. also weniger wanderwege, die da sind, sind weniger gepflegt und auch schlechter beschildert. gut ist es rund um stresa - ist aber noch nicht ganz so südlich wie angera. beschrieben z.b auch hier:

http://www.mtb-biking.de/lago.htm


----------



## ebroglio (23. Juni 2009)

Bisher hab ich halt im Forum nicht viel gefunden.

Problem ist aber auch gerade, das ich noch nicht weiß wo genau unsere Ferienwohnung liegt. Jedoch liegt es im italienischen Bereich. Wenn ich mehr weiß kann ich auch genauer schauen ob ich etwas finde.

Ich danke aber schonmal, hat mir schon etwas geholfen.


----------



## powderJO (24. Juni 2009)

schau mal hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=361504&highlight=lago+maggiore

darin findest du weitere links z.b. die in diesem zitat ;-):



powderJO schrieb:


> hättest du wirklich gesucht, hättest du sicher auch etwas gefunden . zum beispiel:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=357232&highlight=lago+maggiore
> 
> ...


----------



## KultFAN (25. Juni 2009)

Super Tipps Männer danke bin die Tage ebenfalls da unten in Maccagno das liegt östlich vom Ufer...schätze so ganz ohne Navi kommt man trotzdem nicht aus!!

Vielleicht sieht man sich ja ansonsten angenehmen Urlaub!!


----------



## ebroglio (25. Juni 2009)

Naja ich werd in Intra, genauer gesagt in Ghiffa wohnen.

Hab spezifisch dazu nichts gefunden, außer eine Information in einem anderen Thread, da steht aber nix drin wo der Trail ist.

@powderJO..das meiste betrifft leider nur den schweizer Teil des Lago Maggiores was mir nicht hilft. Aber ich werd mir vor Ort mal eine Karte holen und nach genauerem schauen. Weiß jemand wie es mit dem surfen aussieht? Hab gehört da soll nicht viel Wind sein, wenn man das im Bezug auf Gardasee sieht.


----------



## cxfahrer (25. Juni 2009)

Ach such doch mal den Link zu dem MTB extrem  Alfio. Der hat mittlerweile die Trails als Buch rausgebracht.
Die Abfahrt in Ghiffa ist leicht zu finden, hinter der grossen Antenne gehts flowig runter.
http://www.extrememtb.ch/itinerari/Cargiago/cartina.htm
http://www.extrememtb.ch/buch.htm
http://www.extrememtb.ch/itinerari.htm

Hier noch ein Bild von der Rüttelstrecke am Zeda:


----------



## ebroglio (25. Juni 2009)

Genau das hab ich schon gefunden. Und das Buch eben auch..

..bloß bin ich nicht so der Mensch der sich da gleich ein Buch kauft.
Dachte ich steigt halt mal auf den nächsten Berg hoch, dann wird sich sicher was finden.

Aber das ist genau das was ich im anderen Thread entdeckt hatte.

Gruß Felix


----------



## cxfahrer (26. Juni 2009)

Na dann liest du dir halt den Kram online durch.


http://74.125.39.132/translate_c?hl...le.com&usg=ALkJrhjA9ne3KcmWYhPKm-09MelFe0AwRw


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (2. Juli 2009)

So Morgen stehe ich vermutlich zur gleichen Zeit auf der A 7 im Stau-egal. In Tamaro gehts runter und in Maccagno kommen wir unter!! Hauptsache Urlaub und FUN!!! Bis die Tage Männer!


----------



## Zuecho (10. Juli 2009)

Hallo allerseits,
ich bin in einer Woche auch am Lago Maggiore.
Hab noch eine Website mit einigen GPS-Tracks gefunden, die alle um Cannobio rum liegen. So weit ich weiß, wurde die Website bisher nochnicht im Forum genannt.

http://www.cannobio-mtb.com/

Da fällt mir ein, weiß jemand wo man sich rund um Cannobio Bikes leihen kann?


----------



## KultFAN (10. Juli 2009)

Sooo da bin ich wieder...
Wenn ihr im östlichen Bereich unterwegs seit dann würd ich auf jeden FAll den Monte Lema kurz mitnehmen von ganz oben gibts nen Weg runter zur Liftstation bzw in den Ort-der ist extrem schwer zu fahren...leider hab ich das an meinem Bike feststellen müssen einige Macken in der Kurbel..! Heftige Sprünge und Blocks etwas schonender ist der Trail hinter dem Monte Tamaro... zu dem gibts dort auch nen heftigen Downhill bis zur Mitte des Berges sämtliche Infos bekommt man an der Liftstation. MAn kann auch den Sporttrail weiter runter der ist allerdings schwer zu nehmen!!

Also Monte Lema und den Tamaro beide im Osten über beide gibts genug Infos im Net!


----------



## [email protected] (26. Februar 2010)

Wow. Der Tip mit Cannobio MTB ist goldwert - meine Frau war schon al da, jetzt geht es im Sommer dort hin. Ich nehme mein Hardtail mit, und freue mich wie wahnsinnig auf längere Pfade als hier im Ennepetal.  

Kennt einer von euch eine presiwerte Unterkunft? WIr haben bei der Alpa Archia angefragt ob sie auf dem Berghof noch Unterkünfte frei haben, bisher aber noch nichts gehört. 

*Freu*


----------



## BiNkZ (26. März 2010)

Hallo zusammen.

Je mehr ich lese, desto weniger weiss ich wohin ich denn am besten gehe 

Ich möchte an Ostern 2-3 Tage an den Lago. Am liebsten dort hin wo's schön viele gute flowige Trails hat ... Darf aber auch mal etwas technischer werden.

Wohin am Maggiore, Luganer See, Comer See geht man da denn am besten???


----------



## vincent vega. (30. April 2010)

Hallo, fahre im Juli an den Lago Maggiore, wohnen in luino, liegt in Italien so mittig auf der östlichen Seite des Sees.

Hab die Links schon ma durchgeschaut ganz gut soweit, kann mri jemand sonst noch ein paar Freeride/singletrail Touren Tipps geben?

Evtl auch Downhill Strecken in der Nähe?

Danke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## japeter (3. August 2010)

* **BikeVerleih -> 

Wer  kann helfen: Lago Maggiore, Trarego-Viggiona - werde dort den  Familienurlaub KW33+34 verbringen. 
Leider kann ich aus Platzgründen mein  Bike nicht mitnehmen, würde mir aber gerne vor Ort ein AM ausleihen um  nicht auf`s Biken verzichten zu müssen....

Wer hat einen Tip, an wen  kann ich mich wenden? Hat jemand mit dem ..."örtlichen Fahrradhändler" in Cannobio oder Verbannia Erfahrung gemacht?! 

** **Freue mich auf Euer Feedback, Thankx Ansgar 


*


----------



## japeter (4. August 2010)

Hat keiner einen Tipp??!


----------



## chantre72 (5. August 2010)

Ich befürchte, da wirst Du kein Glück haben. Evtl. kannst Du in Ascona ein Bike leihen, da gibt's 2 Läden. ich schau mal, ob ich die Namen noch finden kann.

Wir sind in KW34 übrigens auch da. Wo wohnst Du denn in Trarego?


----------



## mschuler (5. August 2010)

check mal hier:

http://www.ticino.ch/13/offer_details.jsp?lang=de&id=77135

sind zwar nur e-bikes aber vll. können die dir sagen wo es was zu mieten gibt!


----------



## japeter (5. August 2010)

....habe heute morgen die Nachricht im Posteingang vorgefunden:

MessageHallo, vielen Dank für Komplimente: Sie haben zu gehen, um ein Fahrrad zu mieten  in Verbania Ciclomania durch Barale, rufen Sie besser ein paar Tage vor der  richtigen Größe tel. 0323 519516 für die Zukunft haben wir Cannobio Cannero oder  organisieren Hallo und viel Spaß .

Klingt zwar komisch - hat aber funktioniert


----------



## japeter (5. August 2010)

@chantre72: Sind in der Via Don Minoli ganz hinten im Wald am Hang zur Contrada Piaggio Seconda

Am 22.08. startet in Trarego auch das erste MTB Rennen um den Mt. Carza: http://www.cannobio-mtb.com/rampicarza/volantino.pdf

Von den Organisatoren kam auch der Hinweis auf den Radladen


----------



## japeter (5. August 2010)

@chantre72: Wo kommst Du unter? Bist Du mit der Familie am Logo? Nimmst Du Dein Bike mit?


----------



## RedOrbiter (6. August 2010)

War gerade im italienischen Teil vom Lago Maggiore und hab die Tour zum Monte Zeda ab Colle gemacht.

Monte Zeda Tour und die Bilder dazu

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## japeter (30. August 2010)

Bin wieder zurück! 5 Tage habe ich mir ein Bike leihen dürfen - der Rest der Zeit war Familie angesagt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Hier die Kontaktdaten der Verleihstation: 
http://www.ciclomania.com/contact.html
Ciclomania Barale Domodossola, hat in Intra-Verbania in der Corso  Cairoli, 63 einen kleinen Shop. Einfach anrufen (ein paar Tage im  Voraus) dann besorgen die aus dem Headquarter in Domodossola das Bike  für Deinen Einsatzzweck! +390323519516 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting              +390323519516      end_of_the_skype_highlighting+3903  23519516 begin_of_the_skype_highlighting sprechen gut englisch ;-)

Sonst kann ich das Gebiet zum Biken nur empfehlen. Wer will kann tagelang im Val Grande (http://www.parks.it/parco.nazionale....nde/Gindex.php) unterwegs sein. Ordentlich Satft im Puschen sollte man(n) aber schon haben, denn eigentlich geht es nur hoch *oder* runter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um sich auf die Gegend einzustimmen hier noch ein Link: http://www.outdoorseiten.net/forum/s...ad.php?t=29982
"Einsam, wild, romantisch - der Nationalpark Val Grande, am Westufer des Lago Maggiore gelegen, ist etwas ganz Einzigartiges.

Hoch ragende Berggipfel, steil abfallende Felsen, tiefe Schluchten,  klare Bergbäche, dichte Kastanien- und Buchenwälder, verlassene und  zerfallene Alphütten, der Wanderer erlebt eine besondere Landschaft -  das großartige Panorama der Walliser Berge und des Berner Oberlands,  traumhafte Ausblicke auf den Lago Maggiore und die Ebene von Varese und  Mailand.

Möglichkeiten genug, von ganz leicht bis schwer - für Romantiker, für  Leistungsfreudige, für Große und Kleine, Gemütliche und Extreme. Wer die  Einsamkeit sucht - hier gibt es sie noch."

Ich habe mich zum Fuße des Mt. Zeda "gekämpft" - ohne Navi halt zweimal  vom Weg abgekommen - den Rampicarza bezwungen, einige Trails nach  Cannobio und im Valle Cannobina unsichergemacht, sowei den "Hausberg"  von Cannero nach Viggiona bezwungen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ...ist einiges an Höhenmetern auf mein Jahreskonto gegangen!!!

Werde ganz sicher dort wieder hin... am liebsten jetzt gleich 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Grüße,
Ansgar


----------



## chantre72 (6. September 2010)

Hi Ansgar,

freut mich, dass es Dir am Lago gefallen hat. Wir kommen auch gerade von dort zurück. Leider konnte ich nur eine Tour fahren, weil ich den der Rest der Woche Halsschmerzen hatte und nicht biken konnte 

Wie war denn das Rampicarza?

Ich bin vermutlich wieder Anfang Oktober am Lago


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ActionGourmet (16. September 2010)

Gibt es am Lago noch DH-Strecken die von Aufstiegshilfen bediehnt werden? Oder gar einen Bikepark? Früher gab es ja mal Stressa. Ich glaube da ist nicht mehr viel los, oder?


----------



## KultFAN (17. September 2010)

Ganz in der Nähe ist doch Tamaro! Fährste ca. ne halbe STunde hin!


----------



## mschuler (21. September 2010)

Genau Tamaro ist wahrscheinlich das was du suchst!

http://www.montetamaro.ch/

Tourempfehlung: Von der Foppa zur Capanna Tamaro hochkurbeln. Noch ein Stück weiter Richtung Gipfel M. Tamaro dann geht links ein kleiner Trail weg (Ist auch ein Bikeschild). Serpentinen runter und weiter Richtung Toricella - Arosio! Super Trail


----------



## Mr.Beasto (6. November 2010)

Habt ihr noch mehr tips zum M Tamaro ? Suche Freeridelastige abfahrten !


----------



## mschuler (7. November 2010)

ich denk das sollte eigentlich kein problem sein, ausser natürlich du willst immer wieder an der talstation ankommen! Geh mal auf wanderland.ch (und öffne die Karte) dort sind alle Wanderwege. Dann heisst es einfach ausprobieren...aber wenn du eh Freeridelastig unterwegs bist stören dich ja alpine Wanderwege nicht?!


----------



## superstef (9. November 2010)

für ein paar impressionen der o.g. Freeride-Tour am Mt Tamaro schau mal unter http://www.ride-on.info/2006/index.php5?next=seite&iid=33

Mittlerweile gibts da auch richtig gute DH-Strecken.

Stresa ist nach wie vor lohnenswert - allerdings ist das jetzt mit den Punktekarten sehr teuer geworden, die tageskarten gibts leider nicht mehr - zu der Abfahrt vom Mottarone gibts auch nen Bericht auf Ride-on.info

Ride-on
Stefan


----------



## Mr.Beasto (16. November 2010)

Schöön ! Stresa kenn ich von früher ! War vor 2 Jahren malwieder . War allerdings entäuschend ! Sau teuer geworden und die Strecke total verranzt . Hab mir die Singletrailmap no 16 gekauft ,da sieht es vielversprechend aus, rund um den Tamaro ! Ist von euch schonmal einer runter nach Quartino ? Oder welche trails sind noch auf der have to doliste ?


----------



## RedOrbiter (16. November 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Ist von euch schonmal einer runter nach Quartino ?


Das gibt's ab dem Monte Ceneri die Strada Romana (Römerstrasse), eine recht steile Natur-Kopfsteinstrasse. Rüttelt rechts stark aber ist mit Fully-Bike problemlos runter machbar. Irgenwo hab ich noch ein Pic rumliegen. Wenn du es wünscht kann ich es mal suchen und hier reinstellen.

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. November 2010)

Nur her damit ! freue mich immer über schöne Bilder ,denn der Winter iss lang und es liegt jetzt schon Schnee im Schwarzwald !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RedOrbiter (17. November 2010)

Mr.Beasto schrieb:


> Nur her damit ! freue mich immer über schöne Bilder ,denn der Winter iss lang und es liegt jetzt schon Schnee im Schwarzwald !


Hier das Foto

Ostern 06 4-Tage Tessin




Aufstieg von Quartino hinauf zum Monte Ceneri auf der Römerstrasse (Strada Romana)
Sehr gut zu erkennen die alte steile Natur Kopfstein Römerstrasse.
Der Aufstieg ist enorm steil. Runter mit Fully problemlos. 

cu RedOrbiter
www.Trail.ch


----------



## Mr.Beasto (17. November 2010)

Auweia ! Das kostet nochmal so richtig Nüsse zurück nach Rivera ! Vermutlich isses um einiges steiler ! Danke !


----------



## ElCarlito (18. November 2010)

Der Lago Maggiore ist wirklich superschön. Ist zwar ne Weile her, dass ich da war, aber die Eindrücke sind echt hängen geblieben. Ich glaube Tour-mäßig ist wahrscheinlich schon so ziemlich alles gesagt worden. Ich kann aber auch empfehlen sich mal ein Bischen mit der Kultur in der Gegend auseinander zu setzen. Da ist ja direkt eine der Kapellen von den neun "heiligen Bergen" Italiens: der Sacro Monte Di Ghiffa. Direkt dort in der Nähe bin ich auch in einer Ferienhaus geblieben. Das war wirklich klasse, da ich von da aus auch einen echt guten Startpunkt für meine Tour hatte. Da muss man aber nicht als Pilger hin. Touristen sind auch wilkommen. In der Schweiz ist die Madonna del Sasso auch einen Anblick wert. Überhaupt hat mich Locarno überzeugt. Was für eine angenehme Stadt. Die Parks in der Gegend sind teils auch wunderschön. Siehe hier: http://www.ascona-locarno.com/de/ac...ons/outdoor_activities/Parchi-e-giardini.html  Auf der Seite gibt es überhaupt noch einige gute Tipps für Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten.

Wie ihr vielleicht merkt. Ich bin kaum zum Biken gekommen, weil auch ich mit meiner Familie unterwegs war und meine Frau nicht die ganze Zeit alleine auf unsere Kleine aufpassen wollte. Drei kleinere Touren waren allerdings drin. Ich glaube ich fahre dort nochmal hin und widme mich etwas mehr dem Sport, wenn meine Tochter größer ist.


----------



## trailterror (21. Januar 2011)

Wo ists denn schön am lago maggiore/schweizer teil? Ascona, tamaro, locarno....? Biketechnisch und familientauglich? Wo gibts die meisten möglichkeiten der unternehmungsvielfalt?

Oder lago di lugano?

Danke


----------



## KultFAN (21. Januar 2011)

tamaro können sich deine Lütten oben austoben! D kannst die trails abjagen!


----------



## trailterror (21. Januar 2011)

Du scheinst schon dort gewesen zu sein. D.h. Dort gibts das all in one paket?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## KultFAN (22. Januar 2011)

Wie teuer das ist weiß ich nicht genau!Kannst dir unten ne Tageskarte ziehen gibt wohl auch nen familiy Pack...oben gibts Seilbahnen und Rodelbahnen-is bei mir allerdings schon zwei Jahre her!


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2011)

War nicht auf den preis bezogen.... Wird einem dort erlebnistechnisch vielfältiges geboten?


----------



## KultFAN (22. Januar 2011)

N´Abend! Falls du noch nicht drauf warst!
http://www.montetamaro.ch/default.asp?lang=deu

Weiß nicht wie es da jetzt ist aber schätze die haben einiges aufgezogen dort! Auf der anderen SEite des Berges kannst du ne entspannte 15 km Abfahrt nehmen! Am besten lässt du dich in dem Zielort abholen!  Habs genauso gemacht erst den Downhill paar mal dann 90 min Rad bis zum Sender schieben und ab gehts!


----------



## trailterror (22. Januar 2011)

Das hab ich mir schon angeschaut....

Was ist mit ascona, locarno?

Luganer see?

Hast du da erfahrungen?


----------



## KultFAN (22. Januar 2011)

MOnte Lema war ich u.a. sehr spaßige Fußgängertrails! Sehr technisch und teilweise recht gefährlich direkt von der Seilbahn obengerade runter! Kommst unten an dem Lift wieder raus! Die Family könnte oben ins Kaffee!


----------



## trailterror (24. Januar 2011)

Ok. 

dank dir


----------



## Mr.Beasto (24. Januar 2011)

In Nara gibts noch en mini Bikepark liegt kurz vor Bellanzona ! Ob andere Gondeln und Lifte wie in Locarno ,Tamaro , Lema auch bikes mitnehmen hab ich noch nich rausgefunden ! Zb Bellanzona ,dann auf den Monte Rasa .... Auf der singletrailmap sind einige eingezeichnet aber finde dazu keine angaben


----------



## trailterror (25. Januar 2011)

Lema und Bellanzona auf meiner karte gesichtet


----------



## Mr.Beasto (25. Januar 2011)

Aber ob die Bikes mitnehmen ? Bei der Gondel in Verdagio (oder so),auf den Rasa, steht irgendwas von 20 kg Handgepäck ! Aber sonst sind die Infos sehr spärlich was man googeln kann  Locarno sei noch schön hochzugondeln aber die Preise ...aua


----------



## Fubbes (12. Mai 2011)

Kann mir in diesem Thread jemand eine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit für eine Nacht in Verbania empfehlen?
Das soll nämlich das Ziel meines Transalps werden.

Danke und Grüße,
   Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (29. Juni 2011)

Gibt es im nordosten des laggo maggiore (oder sonstwo am see) guides mit denen man enduro touren unternehmen kann??

Ich wäre für tipps sehr dankbar 

Danke


----------



## japeter (4. Juli 2011)

Hallo trailterror,

probier es mal bei Matteo von Bike-Fever: http://bike-fever.it/Tedesco.htm

Telefon +393473201363 oder per Email [email protected]

Grüße
JAP


----------



## trailterror (4. Juli 2011)

DANKE


----------

